# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  مخارج الحروف العربية وصفاتها

## الأترجة المصرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 مخارج الحروف العربية وصفاتها *** أولا ، الجوف :
 لغة : الخلاء .
 واصطلاحا : هو الخلاء الداخل في الفم والحلق ، ويشمل الممر الصوتي كله ،  بداية من الحنجرة وأقصى الحلق ، وحتى نهاية الشفتين ، وهو مخرج متباعد  الطرفين .

** حروفه : 
 الجوف مخرج عام مقدر ، به مخرج خاص واحد لحروف ثلاثة ، هي :
 1 - الألف ، ولا تكون إلا ساكنة ولا يكون ما قبلها غلا مفتوحا .
 2 -الواو الساكنة المجانس لها حركة ما قبلها بأن يكون مضموما .
 3 -الياء الساكنة المجانس لها حركة ما قبلها بان يكون مكسورا .
 وهذه الحروف الثلاثة هي التي تسمى حروف المد واللين ، أو الحروف الجوفية ، أو الحروف الهوائية .

صفات حروف الجوف : 
 رخوة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة .
 (أما الألف : فلا توصف باستفال ولا باستعلاء ولا انفتاح ولا إطباق ، ولا  ما يترتب على هذه الصفات من ترقيق أو تفخيم ، وإنما تتبع ما قبلها في كل  ذلك ) .

** كيفية النطق بحروف الجوف :
 حروف الجوف ومثلها الحركات تخرج بالتباعد بين طرفي مخرجها ، إضافة إلى  انها لا تكون إلا ساكنة ، فلا بد أن ياتي قبلها حرف متحرك بحركة متجانسة  ليتحقق التصادم بين طرفيه قبل التباعد إلى الجوف في زمن النطق بحرف المد  الذي أقله حركتان .

******************************  ***** 

*** ثانيا ، الحلــــق :
 هو مؤخرة الفم في البلعوم ، ويقع تحت مستوى الذقن مباشرة ، وهو المنطقة المحصورة بين الحنجرة واللهاة .
 والحلق مخرج كلي (عام) وفيه ثلاثة مخارج جزئية (خاصة) :
 الأول :أقصى الحلق ، أي أبعده من الفم مما يلي الصدر ، ويخرج منه : الهمزة والهاء .
 الثاني : وسط الحلق ، ويخرج منه العين والحاء .
 الثالث : ادنى الحلق ، أي أقربه مما يلي الفم ، ويخرج منه : الغين والخاء .
 وبهذا يكون مجموع حروف الحلق : ستة أحرف موزعة على ثلاثة مخارج خاصة .

1 -  الهمزة :
 مخرجها : أقصى الحلق .
 صفاتها : شديدة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

2 -  الهــاء :
 مخرجها :أقصى الحلق .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

3 -  العين :  
 مخرجها : وسط الحلق .
 صفاتها : متوسطة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

4 -  الحاء :
 مخرجها : وسط الحلق .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

5 - الغين :
 مخرجها : أدنى الحلق .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستعلية - منفتحة .
 6  -  الخــاء :
 - مخرجها : أدنى الحلق .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستعلية – منفتحة .

 ******************************  * 

ثالثا ، اللســـان :
 يقسم اللسان إلى أربعة مناطق :
 أقصى اللسان : وفيه مخرجان لحرفين (ق،ك) .
 وسط اللسان : وفيه مخرج واحد لثلاثة أحرف : (ج،ش،ي) .
 حافتا اللسان : وفيها مخرجان لحرفين : (ض،ل) .
 طرف اللسان : وفيه خمسة مخارج لأحد عشر حرفا  (ن،ر،طـ،ت،د،ص،س  ز،ظ،ذ،ث).وبهذا يكون مجموع الحروف اللسانية ثمانية عشر  حرفا موزعة على عشرة مخارج خاصة تتضمنها أربعة أقسام للسان .

أولا ، منطقة أقصى اللسان :
1 – القاف :
 مخرجها : من أقصى اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى من المنطقة الرخوة ، بالقرب من اللهاة .
 صفاتها : شديدة – مجهورة – مستعلية – منفتحة – مقلقلة .

2 – الكاف :
 من أقصى اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من الحنك الأعلى من المنطقة الصلبة والخوة معا ، أسفل مخرج القاف قليلا ، فهي أقرب لمقدمة الفم .
 صفاتها : شديدة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

(حرفا أقصى اللسان كلاهما شديد ومنفتح) .

ثانيا ، منطقة وسط اللسان :
3 – الجيم : 
 مخرجها :من وسط اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من غار الحنك الأعلى .
 صفاتها : شديدة -مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – مقلقلة .

4 – الشين :
 مخرجها : من وسط اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من غار الحنك الأعلى .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة – متفشية .

5 – الياء :
 مخرجها : من وسط اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من غار الحنك الأعلى .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – لينة .

(حروف وسط اللسان كلها مستفلة ومنفتحة) .

ثالثا ، منطقة حافتي اللسان :
6 – الضاد : 
 مخرجها : من أقصى حافتي اللسان إلى ادناهما ، مع ما يحاذيهما من الصفحة  الداخلية للأضراس العليا (اختصارا : من الحافتين الخلفيتين للسان وما  يحاذيهما …) .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستعلية – مطبقة – مستطيلة .

7 – اللام :
 مخرجها : من أدنى حافتي اللسان إلى أدناهما ، مع ما يحاذيهما من لثة  الأسنان العليا من الضاحك إلى الضاحك (اختصارا : من الحافتين الاماميتين  للسان وما يحاذيهما ….) .

رابعا ، منطقة طرف اللسان :
8 – النون : 
 مخرجها : طرف اللسان الدقيق مع ما يحاذيه من أصول الثنيتين العلويتين ، تحت مخرج اللام .
 صفاتها : متوسطة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – لا يكمل صوتها إلا بالغنة .

9 – الراء :
 مخرجها : من طرف اللسان من جهة ظهره ، وما يحاذيه من لثة الثنيتين العلويتين بالقرب من مخرج النون ولكن أدخل منه قليلا .
 صفاتها :  متوسطة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – صوتها منحرف عن مخرجها مع قبوله للتكرار (صفتا الانحراف والتكرير) .

10 – الطاء :
 مخرجها :ظهر طرف اللسان العريض وما يحاذيه من غار الحنك الأعلى ، مما يلي  أصول الثنايا العليا بالقرب من نطع الفم ، وهو الجزء المتجعد منه مما يلي  لثة الاسنان العليا .
 صفاتها : شديدة – مجهورة – مستعلية – مطبقة – مقلقلة .

11 – الدال :
 مخرجها :ظهر طرف اللسان العريض وما يحاذيه من غار الحنك الأعلى ، مما يلي أصول الثنايا العليا بالقرب من نطع الفم .
 صفاتها : شديدة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – مقلقلة .
 12 – التاء :
 مخرجها :مخرجها :ظهر طرف اللسان العريض وما يحاذيه من غار الحنك الأعلى ، مما يلي أصول الثنايا العليا بالقرب من نطع الفم .
 صفاتها :شديدة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

(الحروف النطعية كلها شديدة) .

13 – الصاد : 
 مخرجها : رأس طرف اللسان مع ما بين الصفحة الداخلية للثنايا السفلى والثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستعلية – مطبقة – صفيرية .

14 – السين :
 مخرجها : رأس طرف اللسان مع ما بين الصفحة الداخلية للثنايا السفلى والثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة – صفيرية .
 15 – الزاي :
 مخرجها : رأس طرف اللسان مع ما بين الصفحة الداخلية للثنايا السفلى والثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – صفيرية .

(الحروف الصفيرية كلها رخوة) .

16 – الظاء :
 مخرجها : رأس طرف اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من أطراف الثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها :  رخوة – مجهورة – مستعلية – مطبقة .

17 – الذال : 
 مخرجها : رأس طرف اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من أطراف الثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

18 – الثاء :
 مخرجها : رأس طرف اللسان مع ما يحاذيه من أطراف الثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

(الحروف اللثوية كلها رخوة) .

 *** رابعا ، الشفتان :
 الشفتان عبارة عن طرفين : أحدهما علوي والآخر سفلي ، وكل طرف منهما يتكون  من جزئين : جزء داخلي يسمى : باطن الشفة ، وجزء خارجي يسمى : ظاهر الشفة ،  وبينهما وسط يطلق عليه : منطبق الشفتين .
 والشفتان مخرج عام فيه مخرجان خاصان لأربعة حروف : الفاء (منفردة في مخرج خاص بها) ، والواو والباء والميم (في مخرج خاص بها) .

1 – الفاء :
 مخرجها : باطن الشفة السفلى مع أطراف الثنايا العليا .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مهموسة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

2 – الواو :
 مخرجها : من بين الشفتين معا باستدراتهما مع بقاء فرجة بينهما يمر منها صوت الواو .
 صفاتها : رخوة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة .

3 – الباء :
 مخرجها : باطن الشفة العليا مع باطن الشفة السفلى بانطباقهما .
 صفاتها : شديدة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة - مقلقلة .

4 – الميم :
 مخرجها : باطن الشفة العليا مع باطن الشفة السفلى بانطباقهما .
 صفاتها : متوسطة – مجهورة – مستفلة – منفتحة – لا يكتمل صوتها إلا بالغنة .

(جميع حروف الشفتين مستفلة ومنفتحة) .

(جميع الحروف المتوسطة مجهورة فليس منها مهموس) .

(جميع الحروف الشديدة المجهورة مقلقلة ما عدا الهمزة) .

******************************  *

----------


## لجين الندى

جهد طيب نسأل الله أن يتقبله منك .. وأن يكتب لك الأجر مضاعف .. وأن يوفقك لكل خير ..

----------


## الأترجة المصرية

اللهم آمين ، بارك الله فيك أختي ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## الأترجة المصرية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  مخارج الحروف العربية وصفاتها *** أولا ، الجوف :
>  لغة : الخلاء .
>  واصطلاحا : هو الخلاء الداخل في الفم والحلق ، ويشمل الممر الصوتي كله ،  بداية من الحنجرة وأقصى الحلق ، وحتى نهاية الشفتين ، وهو مخرج متباعد  الطرفين .
> 
> ** حروفه : 
>  الجوف مخرج عام مقدر ، به مخرج خاص واحد لحروف ثلاثة ، هي :
>  1 - الألف ، ولا تكون إلا ساكنة ولا يكون ما قبلها إلا مفتوحا .
>  2 -الواو الساكنة المجانس لها حركة ما قبلها بأن يكون مضموما .
> ...



قمت بتصحيح بعض الأخطاء الطباعية باللون الأخضر ، فيرجى مراجعتها .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ
وبارك فيكِ وفي جهدكِ

لو تقسمين المشاركات الطويلة حتى يسهل على الأخوات المتابعة, إن لم يكن لديكِ ما يمنع.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي الأترجة المصرية

----------

